# Project super cheap plow truck



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

So, I bought a unimount frame for older Fords a couple weeks ago because, well, it was for sale. I didn't have anything to put it on, but it was in nice shape and I figured it couldn't hurt to have it, but I started keeping an eye out for trucks it would work on. A 91 F150 for $1000/obo popped up on craigslist and I went to check it out.





She's a beaut and already has holes drilled in the frame and airbags in the front springs! Oh, it also has 170k miles and is incredibly ugly, but I drove it home (with spongy brakes and upside down steering wheel) for $628. That might seem steep, but I'm pretty sure that it'll end up being a good deal overall. I got it home and started putting the brackets on immediately. It should be ready to go this week...


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

nice deal, as long as it runds and drives good you should be ahead....


----------



## B430 (Oct 29, 2008)

i got mine for $660 and hope to sell the cap for $200. You got a head start on me being already all set up, hopefully with that $200 i can catch up


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

It has newer tires on it, so I'm already doing ok...


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Yours is in MUCH nicer shape! I'll get some better pics, but trust me, you're already WAY ahead.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

It's amazing what people can find when they put a little effort in! Both trucks look like they'll at least pay for themselves a few times over, even with modifications, registrations, and insurance. Best of luck on both

~Kevin


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Is the 91 strait six or 302...?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Turf Commando;623470 said:


> Is the 91 strait six or 302...?


Or 351W?

It look simple to my 89 F150 but hard to see under body so I am sure it could be 4.9L 300 but it have auto so it could be 302 or 351W.

Not look bad shape than my 89 F150 that have lot rust and bent frame where they hit tree at 40 mph but surprise it bent little.

What axle code on cab's sticker say? H9 or 19? I just want know what gear ratio on that truck since my truck is 3.55 limit slip.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT DEAL AT ALLONE MEDIOCRE STORM AND THAT TRUCK PAYED FOR ITSELFAFTER THAT ITS ALL MONEY IN THE BANKpayup.....BEST OF LUCK WITH HER*


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah, the details: the truck has the 302 and auto with overdrive which should be an e4od. The transfer case is manual and should be a BW1456, and I'm sure the rear end is an 8.8 and the front is a D44 ttb and I'd guess they have 3.55 gears. No, I haven't checked any of that (except the motor), but if history serves as any indication, that's what I'm looking at as far as running gear. The pictures make the truck look better than it is. The rear wheel wells are made of bondo and it has all sorts of dents and rust and paint issues, but maybe it'll look better with some Rustoleum rolled on...? Speaking of which, has anybody painted a truck like that? I was thinking about doing it to make it match the Bronco. Yes, I know it isn't going to be great, but it turned out alright on the plow...


----------



## B430 (Oct 29, 2008)

i only have a 300 with 3.08 gears and an open rear end  but hey, for $600 you don't get to be picky.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Bondo it the best you can and take to MACCO..lol...
Seriously, I'd just run it the way it is and worry about painting next spring that's what I'm doing..


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Milwaukee;623472 said:


> Or 351W?


All those motors are bulletproof however, I'd rather take the 351...


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

*I have been informed...*

 Oh I mean nice truck.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Turf Commando;623904 said:


> All those motors are bulletproof however, I'd rather take the 351...


That true but for me I want torque with fuel efficient it is 300 but for race is 302 and for torque with drive on highway it will be 351W but 300 could do on highway but it be scream loud than 351W.

Fun I can't get free truck with V8 I got 89 F150 with 4.9L but honest I start to dislike 300 because can't do heavy foot or it be suck gas fast plus louder than V8.

For rustolem paint on bronco I have see 86 Bronco i say look pretty 20 feet away but 5 feet look ugly because owner use brush paint it.

That sound it could be 3.73 since my boss have one in his F150 almost exact to this.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

I painted a 79 bronco with safety yellow paint and a roller and it looked good! you could see that thing from a mile away


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Very cool. I've been keeping an eye out for a similar deal. Everything I have found so far is junk with little or no hope.


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

I just got a 1990 ford f250 flat bed with a boss plow for $300 all it needs is a power stearing hose which is $25.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

fordplowkid;624484 said:


> I just got a 1990 ford f250 flat bed with a boss plow for $300 all it needs is a power stearing hose which is $25.


Where are you finding these deals??? That's sweet.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

fordplowkid;624484 said:


> I just got a 1990 ford f250 flat bed with a boss plow for $300 all it needs is a power stearing hose which is $25.


If the dollar store has more, get me one too please. 

Any pictures of the treasure?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Project super cheap...done already?







I had the day off today and I went to town on this thing. I got the brackets mounted and the whole thing wired. There are a few things left to take care of and the front bumper needs to go back on, but it could go out tonight if need be. I should look into the creaking in the front end though. I'll get more pics soon. I already had the bracket and blade, but I had to spend about $30 at the hardware store to get them on.

Total - $658


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

affekonig;625088 said:


> Total - $658


Alright, you win.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

No HD coil springs like other vehicles in your fleet..?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

It came with airbags already in the springs, so I don't need them. I think the airbags are holding the front end up even without the plow, but that's the idea behind the super cheap plow truck. We'll see what happens when one of those bags blows in the middle of the night. I'm going to keep my camera with me all the time this winter to document the carnage. I won't be driving this one, so I'll have to make sure the dirver takes it easy, becasuse when it breaks, he's out a job...


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

That's awesome! Do you think you'll try to get a different truck with the newer body style like you wanted?


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

That's awesome! Do you think next spring you'll try to get a different truck with the newer body style like you wanted? Sry didn't mean to post twice


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll get one of the other ones sometime. The Bronco is the same body style that I want in an F250, but I'll just have to wait for now. Broncos make the most sense for me as I'm not a landscaper and can use the passenger space more often than the bed space. I'd really like to find an extended cab, short bed F250 in the 92-96 body style, but they're hard to come by.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought this 87 Jeep Cherekee with Western 6'6" unimount plow on it from Oink Ice Cream Shop in New Buffallo Mich. for $600. The tranny was out of it, but ran good other wise. A couple little rust spots, but a little sanding and some truck bed liner rolled on the whole length of the lower half of the body, had it looking good again.

I then bought a 89 Cherekee from a friend that had been wrecked for $200.

I took the tranny out of it and put in mine. It also had a brand new $400 exhaust system on it that I took off and put on mine (found the receipts in the glove box.)

I sold the front axle for $100. Sold the drive shafts for $65. Sold the windshield for $50
Took off the rear Turnlights/taillights, Rear Door and window. Radiator, alternator, the 4 aluminum wheels and tires and some other misc parts I figured I might need, Then sold it to the scrap yard this past year for over $200. ! So by now I have less than $200 in my new Little plow vehicle. And a lot of spare parts !

Used it last season plowing our own business lots and a couple commercial lots I have.
Then got hooked up with a guy doing Kohls, Red Lobster, Borders, Pep boys, a route of small docters and dentists, insurance offices and half a dozen residential driveways.

I added some wings to the plow that took it out to about 8'. 
I did the doc,dentist, insur. and res. drives for the guy in under half the time he had his other guy doing it with a big truck, so he ended up giving me the route. Then when done with the route I would come over and help with the big parking lots. Then off to my stuff.

I grossed a little over $5k with this little rig last year Not a bad $200 investment !
And still going strong !

Bob


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I actually really like the style of those old fords. I used to drive this one every so often. It was a great truck when it was new...way back in '89 lol


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Amen. I haven't updated this in a while, but I've done a lot to the truck so far and I'm actually about to go outside and find out why the exhaust got so loud when I drove it last. Something let go under the truck, so I'm gonna see what needs to be done. It's still running fine and the front bumper's back on. I even got the strobe mounted on the roof.


----------



## jacurns (Aug 3, 2009)

*Super Cheap Question*

Hey all. I'm not sure anyone is still reading these threads, but I am looking into a project that might or might not be as cheap as I want it to be. Check the pictures, and let me know your thoughts on what it might take to get this truck plowing. It needs an alternator, a snake removed from the cab (Apparently it is keeping the mice out.), new windshield, rear pass. window, and the roof obviously pushed out to where it actually belonged.

Any thoughts?

JC


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

jacurns;791393 said:


> hey all. I'm not sure anyone is still reading these threads, but i am looking into a project that might or might not be as cheap as i want it to be. Check the pictures, and let me know your thoughts on what it might take to get this truck plowing. It needs an alternator, a snake removed from the cab (apparently it is keeping the mice out.), new windshield, rear pass. Window, and the roof obviously pushed out to where it actually belonged.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Jc


*one thought comes to mind ......make it a convertible  *


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Initial investment cost??


----------



## jacurns (Aug 3, 2009)

SnowMatt13;791447 said:


> Initial investment cost??


Initial investment would be hopefully about $500-$600.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

That's not too bad.
I did a similar thing with a truck.
My best advice is to ask yourself a few questions:
1. What do I want to do with this truck?
2. How much money am I willing/able to put in it?
3. How much time am I willing to put in it?
4. Can I do the repairs myself or will I have to pay someone for some of them, and if so how much?

The cost of a "cheap" truck can climb pretty fast depending.....
I had one that was a similar initial price and to get the plow working alone was almost $400, and that is with me doing all the work/repairs.....


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Cheap projects can be a good time, but that one looks like something I'd pass on. I can't do glass myself and straightening the roof enough to get a new windshield sealed in there might be a huge pain and expensive. There's also the water intrusion issue to think about. How long's it been sitting? Ah whatever, do it. Good luck!


----------

